# 2009-11 TCR Adv SL (ISP) Owners - Seat Post Clamp Wanted



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Do you own a 2009-11 Giant TCR Adv SL (ISP) and use the longer seat post clamp for additional height? 

I'm looking for the SHORT seat post clamp that was included with the bike, if you're not using it. Does not have to have the hardware, just the shell of the shorter clamp itself is fine. 










I already have both seatclamps that were included with the 2012 TCR SL ISP frames. Thanks.


----------

